# UMI X2 brings 1080p Screen, Quad-Core CPU for unbelievable Rs 14,000!!!



## Empirial (Feb 26, 2013)

Blown away by the Micromax Canvas HD? Wait till you hear about this one. Chinese smartphone maker UMI has launched its flagship, the X2 in India, available online for Rs 14,000. The X2 is a follow-up to UMI's first smartphone, the X1. That itself won’t grab your attention, so why don’t you take a look at the specs? For starters, the UMI X2 brings a quad-core MediaTek MT6589 processor, the same as the one in the Micromax Canvas HD. It also has a 5-inch IPS display just like the Micromax smartphone, but where the Canvas HD has a 720p display, the UMI X2 brings a full HD resolution. That adds up to 441 pixels per inch.

The UMI X2, you will remember, is one of many Chinese smartphones that are taking the world by storm, chiefly by packing in high-end specifications but at a low price tag. The high-end specifications are not limited to only the processor and the display. The 1.2GHz quad-core processor is coupled with 2GB of RAM and a PowerVR SGX544 GPU. We reckon that should be enough for any task you can think of. Well, maybe not for playing Crysis 3, but you get a fair idea. 

The UMI X2 runs Android 4.1 Jelly Bean out of the box. We think there will be a few customisations, but looking at the images on the company’s site, it seems the handset is running an almost-stock version of Jelly Bean. The company says it will be upgraded to 4.2 Jelly Bean by April. It is a dual-SIM handset and supports a 3G connection on one SIM, which is pretty standard. Internal storage is capped off at 32GB and UMI has also allowed for a microSD card slot, which supports cards up to 32GB.

On the rear is a 13 megapixel autofocussing camera with LED flash. The camera supports HDR mode as well as 1080p video recording. The front-facing snapper is a cool 3 megapixel unit. The back of the handset is removable, so you can replace the 2500 mAh battery, if need be. All this is packed inside a 8.9 mm thin body. UMI has gone with capacitive Android navigation keys under the display instead of on-screen buttons, but it looks like the company has kept the recent apps button instead of the legacy menu button.

Here’s another look at the key specifications of the device
*5-inch IPS LCD with a resolution of 1920 x 1080 pixels and 441 pixels per inch
*Dual-SIM, HSPA on WCDMA, GPRS/EDGE on GSM
*Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g with Wi-Fi hotspot
*Bluetooth 4.0 with A2DP
*GPS with A-GPS
*Accelerometer, proximity sensor, ambient light sensor, magnetic sensor
*13 megapixel primary camera with LED flash and 3 megapixel front facing cam
*32GB internal memory, with microSD card slot for further expansion up to 32GB

*However, we have to admit that the handset looks like a result of something nasty the Samsung Galaxy S3 and Galaxy Nexus did when no one was looking* . Of course, in light of other rip-offs coming to us from China, this is a relatively original-looking handset.

Source : UMI X2 brings 1080p screen, quad-core CPU for unbelievable Rs 14,000


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice, however I wonder if the hardware quality will be up to the mark.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 27, 2013)

Absurd specs, at an even more absurd price! UMI, i've not heard of such a brand before , what's their current foothold in India ? Micromax, no matter how much people complaint, has significant presence.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks promising...but will have to see it on reviews...
441PPI is excellent


----------



## Tenida (Feb 27, 2013)

Specs are very good but what about the warranty support, and reliability of this new brand ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Specs are very good but what about the warranty support, and reliability of this new brand ?



currently don't have any details on no of service centers in India & its branches


----------



## death_syndicate (Feb 28, 2013)

Cool specs. keep aside the build quality, u wont be using this for ur life time


----------



## bhushan2k (Feb 28, 2013)

specs are awesome at this price..seeing this, now mmx may launch hd2 with 1080p screen..


----------



## Tenida (Feb 28, 2013)

I think battery is not enough for the display resolution.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2013)

one fall and its gone....


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2013)

Canvas HD gives 40fps with 720p resolution in nenamark2.
This will be even worse..
There is NO warranty for this also, even official site says they do not service devices..
So basically its a 14k use and throw phone


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> specs are awesome at this price..seeing this, now mmx may launch hd2 with 1080p screen..



No matter what these small companies launch, Indians still only trust the big companies. One of my friend recently bought a phone(Galaxy grand), he didn't buy canvas HD just because its Micromax......


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Canvas HD gives 40fps with 720p resolution in nenamark2.
> This will be even worse..
> There is NO warranty for this also, even official site says they do not service devices..
> So basically its a 14k use and throw phone


that we will see when the reviews come out...
also this phone has 3 months replace warranty & 1 year support warranty


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 3, 2013)

specs too good to be true for the price



Nerevarine said:


> Canvas HD gives 40fps with 720p resolution in nenamark2.
> This will be even worse..


+1



Zangetsu said:


> that we will see when the reviews come out...
> also this phone has 3 months replace warranty & 1 year support warranty


source?? is this info on their site?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 3, 2013)

all these good specs + Health hazards,oh come on its Chinese  after all


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2013)

> that we will see when the reviews come out...
> also this phone has 3 months replace warranty & 1 year support warranty


MMX service is bad enough, can you imagine UMI a non existent brand to have service better than that ?
Plus SAR must be high..
I m not willing to take the risk of an extra hand growing out of my head due to radiation (Joke intended)


----------



## Tenida (Mar 3, 2013)

Chipset is like dual core plus 9500 Gt and playing crisis 3 in full-hd screen. For any phone that boast 1080P screen their SoC has to be  powerful something like snapdragon s4 plus or pro.


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 3, 2013)

Never heard of this company. Specs are overkill.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Nice, however I wonder if the hardware quality will be up to the mark.



+1 with you


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

I have three words, *After Sales Service*, who's gonna provide it? The Chinese embassy?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2013)

^I counted 14 word, 2 commas, 1 asterick and two question marks..


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^I counted 14 word, 2 commas, 1 asterick and two question marks..


See *BOLD* part


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2013)

5fusion said:


> source?? is this info on their site?



it's there on their official FB page.


----------

